# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco Router & Switch

## terisgr

Καλησπέρα, ερώτηση...
Σε Cisco Router πχ 194x series (που θα δίνει DHCP service για να μην έχω Windows 2012 Server & DHCP) πως το συνδέω με του ΟΤΕ VDSL Modem?
 :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## SfH

Ο πιο απλός τρόπος θα ήταν να γυρίσεις το modem σε bridge mode ( αν το υποστηρίζει ) για το internet vlan και να τερματίσεις το ppp στον 194x.

----------


## terisgr

Ευχαριστώ θερμά!

----------

